# Verzeifelung ... ständig Felgen zerstört...!



## EiSY (15. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenuser ,
es ist mittlerweile die dritte Felge die nun Schrott ist 
und solangsam macht es echt kein Spaß mehr.
Ich bin im Hr bisher die Tryall Felgen gefahren dann hatte ich mir auf beratung vom Forum hier Felge Alex DX32 gekauft. Nach dem ersten Sprung auf ne Kannte mit meinem Stattlichen Gewicht von 125kg war schon ne leichte 8 darinn ...!
Das wirkt echt demotivierend  
Was könnt Ihr mir für felgen empfelen ?


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2006)

hast du mit deiner tryall felge dabei auch ne acht bekommen? zum thema, mehr speichenspannung soll auch schon helfen. und meine try all felge musste erst mal eingefahren werden, kling komisch ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. August 2006)

125kg ist natürlich vielleicht etwas zu stattlich fürs Trial, aber du hast die Felge hoffentlich nicht direkt bei der ersten oder zweiten Fahrt so belastet. Die Speichen müssen anfangs fast täglich nachgezogen werden. (Bei normalen Fahrrädern, einmal nach eienr Woche normalerweise  )


----------



## EiSY (15. August 2006)

erm nee war 2-3 tage gefahren und dann gings los ^.^ 
******* hätt ich mal nachziehen müssen ...


----------



## roborider (15. August 2006)

Nimm doch einfach ab, ist sicherlich die beste Lösung

Ist jetzt nicht fies gemeint oder so, fühl dich nicht beleidigt! Aber nicht mal Trialfelgen werden so was aushalten, glaub ich


----------



## EiSY (15. August 2006)

ich geh 3-4x die woche inde Muckibude sonst noch fragen ?


----------



## roborider (15. August 2006)

Mh...dann bin ich auch ratlos


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. August 2006)

ja. wie kommts das du dann 125kg wiegst?


----------



## hopmonkey (15. August 2006)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh 3-4x die woche inde Muckibude sonst noch fragen ?



muckiebude und abnehmen hat nich so immens viel miteinander zu tun.


----------



## kingspohla (15. August 2006)

125kg is schon ein ordentliches gewicht....stell ich mir krass vor:son 2x2m typ auf nem trialbike.........

gruß....


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (15. August 2006)

also ich sag mal was stabieleres wie n laufrad mit ner ungelochten dx 32 gibts net.halt ordentlich speichenspannung

dann noch n 2.7er maxxis reifen drauf un gut
alo mehr stabilität kenn ich net.


oder halt softer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2006)

125kg muskel? oder normal? weil mukiebude baut muskeln auf, und die sind sehr schwer, schwerer als fett.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. August 2006)

Ich weiss ja net was du fürn Luftdruck fährst. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran. Bei  125kg musst du ziemlich viel drauf machen. Wenn du in die Muckibude gehst wirst du kaum abnehmen. Im Gegenteil du wirst vielleicht noch schwerer werden weil du ja Muskelmasse aufbaust. Weiss ja net auf was du trainierst. Du müsstet bei deinem Gewicht eigentlich nur auf dem Laufband rennen oder sowas und keine Hantel in die Hand nehmen. Ansonsten würde ich dir wie die anderen auch empfehlen mal deinen Speck los zu werden, weil 125kg ist echt zu derb fürs Trial würde ich sagen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. August 2006)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh 3-4x die woche inde Muckibude sonst noch fragen ?



Ja, ich
Kannst du deinen Schwanz noch sehen wenn du runter schaust?  

Ne ersthaft. Was für nen Reifen und wieviel Luft hast du da drauf.
Ich würd dir nen 2.5 empfehlen und schon so richtung 1.5-2 bar gehen!


----------



## AxLpAc (15. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ersthaft. Was für nen Reifen und wieviel Luft hast du da drauf.
> Ich würd dir nen 2.5 empfehlen und schon so richtung 1.5-2 bar gehen!



das is ja wohl nich dein ernst - 1,5 - 2bar is lachhaft für die statur - ich wiege ca. 93kg und hab min 2,5bar drauf - mit weniger hab ich ständig platten und das, obwohl ich kein schranzer bin!


----------



## snake999acid (15. August 2006)

außerdem is doch ne leichte 8, kein drama 
bei neuen felgen legen sich die speichen am anfang noch.

PS: wirklich mehr bar druf


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. August 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> das is ja wohl nich dein ernst - 1,5 - 2bar is lachhaft für die statur - ich wiege ca. 93kg und hab min 2,5bar drauf - mit weniger hab ich ständig platten und das, obwohl ich kein schranzer bin!



oh
Ich wieg 73 und fahr 0.8-1bar.
Was für nen Reifen in welcher breite fährst du denn? 2.5 hört sich schon ziemlich krass an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (16. August 2006)

egal was ihr nun sagt es kommt nicht unbedingt auf sein gewicht an.

schaut euch mal gracia an ... sieht für mich auch nicht grade leicht aus der knubbelige kleine spanier. aber wie er fährt alle achtung. und nun werft einen blick auf den luftdruck bei ihm ... ca. 1 bar ... oha und wie kommts das er die dünnen montyhülsen nicht dauern schrottet ?

seine Fahreigenschaften sind WWEIIIHCCCCCHHHH !

Musst eben vorsichtiger Fahren. 

Weiterer Faktor ist die Speichenspannung, wer hat denn dein Laufrad gebaut ? Ich kann dir den Crazymonkey empfehlen, der hat mir auch immer geholfen (Bernhard "silent" Mehl) 

Das wichtigste an den Laufrädern ist der Aufbau, dies entscheidet über die langlebigkeit beim Trialeinsatz enorm.


Ein Freund von mir (Timo) Fährt auch mit meiner alten AlexDX32 + Hügi240er Kombination sehr gut und es kommen keine 8ten rein oder die Felge bricht... etc... wer ihn gesehen hat bei der letzten Berlin Session, weiss das er nicht grade der kleinste und leichteste ist... also was solls ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. August 2006)

denkst du, die monty azen geben zu, wenn sie mal ein teil schrotten.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (16. August 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> denkst du, die monty azen geben zu, wenn sie mal ein teil schrotten.




So siehts nämlich mal aus!! woher wollt ihr den wissen wie oft und was diese eierköppe alles schrotten! nur weil ihr jedes video von denen ladet und euch reinzieht scheint ihr wohl alles zu wissen über die... klar fahren die zum teil soft und mit ner menge style. aber will mal ni wissen was z.b. so ein craig lee in ner woche an neuen teilen auf "kulanz" bekommt


----------



## soma (16. August 2006)

Hmm, dann bleibt dir doch nur noch eine Lösung.
Nimm die LargeMarge von Surly im Zusammenspiel mit dem EndomorphTire 
Dabei solltest du wirklich keine Probleme mehr haben. Einzig das Gewicht macht mir ein klein wenig Bedenken und ob die Felge mit dem Reifen überhaupt in deinen Rahmen passt...
Naja, wer's braucht, wird schon eine Lösung finden...


----------



## Scr4t (16. August 2006)

Also 296 lbs. (134.27 kg) reine Muskelmasse sehen so aus:

Ronnie Coleman  

Wenn du mit 125kg änlich aussiehst... respekt!

Und wie Jack schon sagt ist soft fahren echt die einzige möglichkeit dem etwas entgegenzuwirken. Wer mal den Bernhard oder Felix in action gesehen hat, weiss wie soft es zugehen kann  

Ich fahre auch alles andere als soft aber mit 20" und 1,5 bis 1,6 bar habe ich mit 87kg keine probleme.

Ride on

bzw. mit 125kg mal > 2 Bar fahren


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. August 2006)

Hallo Richard,

Es gibt dafür sicherlich mehrere Gründe:

1. Deine statur ist schon sehr kräftig gebaut, allerdings weniger muskeln.
2. Dein fahrstil ist nicht sehr fortgeschritten
3. Das Hinterrad wurde vielleicht nicht korrekt aufgespeicht?

Ich hab nichts gegen dich.
Alle achtung das du immernoch trial "fährst",
allerdings denke ich, du fährst nur mit den anderen mit weil du es "cool" findest.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. August 2006)

wer ist richard?^^


----------



## roborider (16. August 2006)

ich schätze , der Dicke ist Richard


----------



## EiSY (16. August 2006)

Kami du hast mich langgenug net gesehen oder ?
es ist einiges passiert ...
und nur so zur info 3-4x die woche erst krafttraining und dann gehts aufm crosswalker mindestens ne halbe stunde und wie währs wenn wir beim thema bleiben aber ich hatte die speichen net nachgezogen is schon richtig nur is keine kleine 8 mehr dirn sondern der schlauch schleif am rahmen ich fahr meist so mit ca. 2 bar


----------



## V!RUS (16. August 2006)

Verweis 1

Verweis 2

Fahr mehr Luftdruck und versuch weich zu fahren, dann zieh noch mal mit der zeit die Speichen nach, dann passt das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (16. August 2006)

* Speichenspannung öfter mal checken
* mehr luft rein tun

* und wenn die felge doch mal den geist aufgibt mal nach ner stablileren DH-Felge ausschau halten


----------



## funky^jAY (16. August 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Also 296 lbs. (134.27 kg) reine Muskelmasse sehen so aus:
> 
> Ronnie Coleman
> 
> Wenn du mit 125kg änlich aussiehst... respekt!




 selten sowas ekelhaftes gesehen...was nen ekelhaftes tier


----------



## EiSY (17. August 2006)

jow danke ihr koennts jetz closen ....


----------



## AxLpAc (17. August 2006)

mal noch was produktives zum thema - probiers mal mit ner nabe mit symmetrischem aufbau - wenn du auf beiden seiten die gleiche speichenlänge hast ist die gesamtstabilität das laufrades um einiges höher - hab ich auch festgestellt! ich hab jetzt ne alex dx32 und ne dmr revolver (vollkommen symmetrisch) mit dt competition 1,8/2,0: LR hält wie bombe!!! viel erfolg und lass dich nich von irgenswelchen dummen comments der forenmitglieder bzgl deiner statur ärgern!

grüße, axl...


----------



## isah (18. August 2006)

----> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=81990&st=0&#entry1025638



> a dent lol i have 4 flat spots n 13 denst lol wait ill get you a pic




es muss nicht am gewicht liegen...


----------



## fahrbereit (18. August 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> mal noch was produktives zum thema - probiers mal mit ner nabe mit symmetrischem aufbau - wenn du auf beiden seiten die gleiche speichenlänge hast ist die gesamtstabilität das laufrades um einiges höher - hab ich auch festgestellt! ich hab jetzt ne alex dx32 und ne dmr revolver (vollkommen symmetrisch) mit dt competition 1,8/2,0: LR hält wie bombe!!!



in der tat, so ist es!

evtl. die alpine 3 speichen von DT (2,0-1,8-2,35) und wenn moeglich nabe mit hochflansch, das macht das lr nochmal stabiler und steifer.
dann sollte mit sauberem fahrstil nix mehr kaputt gehen - zumindest nicht so schnell.


----------



## snake999acid (18. August 2006)

naja, vlt sollte man auch keine 3meter droppen, wenn man die technik net 100 pro drauf hat? 
ich mein damit, vlt mal kurz über den fahrstil nachdenken.

ansonsten, das was meine vorläufer hier gepostet haben


----------



## trialsrider (18. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> naja, vlt sollte man auch keine 3meter droppen, wenn man die technik net 100 pro drauf hat?
> ich mein damit, vlt mal kurz über den fahrstil nachdenken.
> 
> ansonsten, das was meine vorläufer hier gepostet haben



DAS haaaben deine vorposter geschrieben!


----------

